# New to cat shows - Advice



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am VERY new to the cat show scene however I have a beautiful show/breed Birman and would love to take her along to the Birman Cat Club Show this November.

Problem is I have NOT got a clue where to begin.
The breeder that I aquired Nala from was quite happy to mentor me both with breeding and showing but she lives quite a distance from me and can be tricky to get hold of as she is quite busy so it would be easier if I could get advice from someone closer.

I am in Cheshire if anyone fancies offering a bit of advice??

I am told that Nala is show quality and from reading the standards of points it appears that way but I don't really know what I am looking for.

I have her GCCF paperwork but where do I go from here.

If any breeders fancy offering some advice please do either here or through PM and if any breeders live close to me then that would be great!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

First you will need to wait for the show to publish a schedule & then make an entry based on that. If it is in November, it is unlikely until September perhaps for that to be published.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm very new to cat shows as well and hoping to start end of this year beginning of next. While I can't offer you any advice I'd be pleased to chat to you on a 'muddle it through together making it up as we go along' basis  The North West cat show is quite close to both of us (I'm in Manchester) so it might be worth going there to get a feel of what a cat show's like and talk to people (or you could even enter if you're really quick, it's all-breeds and entries close 11th August)


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Have you considered joining the cat club as a member? Often there are committee or other members able and willing to give advice to a newcomer, especially in the breed clubs and they might have other members close to you who would be willing to offer help. I know the breed (not Birman) club I belong to are brilliant for that. You would also get a cheaper show entry fee as a member.

Have you visited any shows at all? The Chester & North Wales show is in 3 weeks time and might be a good one to visit, you might meet some local breeders/exhibitors there too.

Carol


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Messy - Thanks for the advice I will look out closer to the time.

Kalipha - Thanks for letting me know. 
I will definately be going along to the show to have a good nosy and see what I can pick up. 
I won't be entering my cat Nala as she has been through a lot recently having lost all her kittens after a premature albour but will definately enter her in the November show.
Are you planning on attending the Chester show as it will be great to have a chat and help each other learn the ropes, maybe I'll even see you there.
What breed are you hoping to show?

Carol - I have sent an application to the Birman Cat Club so hopefully there may be someone able to advise.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I will be at the Chester show if you want to have a chat. I will be working on the HP section in the morning and you should be able to find me in the afternoon in the British and HP sections (can pm you nearer the time with what cats so it's easier to find) 

Carol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm at the Chester & it's my second ever. Having a go helps you learn a lot!!! I'm showing a Birman kitten at the NW cat show & never shown a Birman before.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, just read this for the Chester show:



> Due to a later print deadline The Club can still accept entries until Monday 27th July.
> 
> Chester & North Wales Cat Club Show - 08/08/09 | GCCF Show Schedules


So you can enter & it isn't too late to have a go?? Best way to learn in my opinion.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I will be going to the show but not entering as there has to be a 12 weeks gap from when they have kittens I believe?

Nala lost her kittens after going into early labour but she's quite open to infection at the minute and not looking her best so I think it's best to let her skip this one and get herself back into good condition first.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

my name is may I live in Bolton and go to most of the shows
I'm more than happy to meet up with you at the shows and give you any help you needif you need help with the paperwork just email me or give me a ring my contact details are on my website


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

May

That's very kind of you thank you.


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

I live in Bolton too  
I havn't been to any shows yet it really confuses me so I know how you feel!
Do you have to pay to enter a show?


----------

